# NFS client seems to cause a kernel panic on macOS



## LordGordon (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi there,

I have the official FreeBSD-11.0 Vagrant virtual machine on a macOS Sierra 10.12.3 with VirtualBox 5.1.14 (Vagrant 1.9.2). In macOS I have `nfsd` exporting a shared folder, and FreeBSD is mounting that folder as client.

Unfortunately macOS crashes and reboots (kernel panic). It seems happening after a while, when the client (FreeBSD) is writing something in the shared folder.

I'm using NFSv3 and the mount options are: 'rw', 'async','vers=3','tcp','nolockd', 'intr', 'soft'.

I'm wondering if others have this very same issue and if it could be a problem caused by FreeBSD, or something bad happening on macOS side.

Other information are available in this thread: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7760267?start=0&tstart=0

I also reported this to Vagrant issue tracker: https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/issues/8331. 
I'm going to report the bug also to Apple.

Thank for your help.

Regards,

Lord Gordon


----------

